# What is the correct finish for 69 steering box?



## steampipe (Feb 4, 2006)

I am finally getting around to restoring my 69 GTO and I am wondering what is the correct finish for the steering box. Should it be paintied black or left in an unfinished metal look?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I remember mine being black


----------



## PONTIACBEN (May 6, 2006)

Mine Is Definately Black


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I painted my 67 gearbox and PS pump *Dark Graphite* which looks like a metalic black.


----------

